# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  sticky

## snb

I see so many sticky posts in the watercooler that I always have to scroll before seeing the first 'real' post.

Can someone please remove the redundant stickies ? (in my view all except the call the cavalry 2016).

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

It's better to create a *Sticky* _Subforum_ so that everyone can refer that *Sticky* _Subforum_ instead of keeping stickies on each _subforums_ to avoid this issue  :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

I think this should become sticky

----------


## FDibbins

I see 8 sticky's?  Not much scrolling there  :Wink: 

I will take a look though

----------


## FDibbins

still relevant...
1.  call in the cavalry
2. thanks for the help
3. uploading workbooks
4. how to become a guru
5. FAQ for CS

Maybe leave there...
6. Please mark solved

Probably no longer relevant...
7.  EF fatal error
8. EF got attacked

----------


## snb

2  'thanks for the help' move to 'Introduce yourself'
3. 'uploading workbooks' move to 'introduce yourself'
5. 'FAQ for CS' move to 'introduce yourself'

these are all 'introductions to the forum'.

4. How to become a Guru isn't relevant at all: can be removed or seen as a 'normal post'.

----------


## zbor

Or even more to move:





> still relevant...
> 1.  call in the cavalry
> 3. uploading workbooks
> 4. how to become a guru
> 5. FAQ for CS
> 
> 
> Probably no longer relevant...
> 2. thanks for the help
> ...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

And In the Sub Forum, Suggestions for Improvement also....
What is the point of this Thread as  it is locked
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...or-issues.html

(_...... I did ask once before, a while back....
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ut-locked.html
_.....)

Alan

P.s. 
But I personally do not find scrolling too difficult - , - I got a “wheel” in the middle of my Mouse. And I use it. I am a keen scroller, and so is the Wife..
Forum Experting  Lol   Wonk
Rory Today:   ._.."Normal Service has been Resumed..."._ – I like that   : )
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 


::::-----..........................
_........ 
EDIT:   These look like Stickies, .. that got Unstuck....   Not sure if they were..( Stuck, or unstuck or closed...wot ( what ) ever ....)    . they are from a few years ago...   but interesting to see some old issues are a bit older than I thought....
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post2704574
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...80#post2698780
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...se-please.html

----------


## FDibbins

8 stickies dont even need scrolling to get past them

----------


## FDibbins

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...or-issues.html
that was not for posting problem on, it was to let members know that there is a Suggestions forum to post on
this 1...
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ut-locked.html
has a lot more links it it, I will try to get through them as i can

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...cations-2.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...80#post2698780
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...please-25.html
not sure why these would need to be a sticky, they were discussions in the Suggestions forum, which is where they needed to be
 :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

They do on an iPad!  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*@Ford
Hi Ford*  :Smilie: 




> http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...or-issues.html
> that was not for posting problem on, it was to let members know that there is a Suggestions forum to post on......



 :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Not sure why you need a sticky at the top of a Sub Forum to tell people that That Sub Forum Exists when they are there??  When someone visits me at home, and is in my home, I would not explain to him that I have a home and tell him where it is ?? ( Maybe it* was useful* somewhere else. But has no use where it is now, ( I think ?? - Sorry if I missed something in my logic there, I aint bin a Forum expert long ... Lol.. ) )
_...............................





> ......
> this 1...
> http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ut-locked.html
> has a lot more links it it,* I will try to get through them as i can*
> .....



*Don’t worry* about those links there , Ford..I posted that ages ago
_ -  One of The issues was the Email Notification , ( which I see now from those much older Threads has been around Donkey’s years and no doubt will rear its ugly head again.).. * BUT it has not been around for some time*  :Smilie:  – so don’t tempt fate on that one. Heaven forbid they try to fix it when it is not ( currently ) broke !!!

_ - Another issue was that some people ( like yourself in the meantime ) have some access difficulties in some places ( usually there place 
of work ).  Like you those people use that time fruitfully elsewhere now and just come here when they can... So I guess that problemm has sort of been given up on by all it effected, like yourself
_...................





> .......
> http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...cations-2.html
> http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...80#post2698780
> http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...please-25.html
> not sure why these would need to be a sticky, they were discussions in the Suggestions forum, which is where they needed to be



 :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - I found two of them in the Water Colors. 
But no big issue at all there, I just mentioned them out of interest – Interesting that many problems have  clearly  have been around ages.
*All good fun 
Business as usual * 
This Forum is lots of ..  Fun......  :Smilie: 
_..........
Thanks for all your efforts to keep us informed etc. We appreciate it, especially with your access problems.
Alan  ( Bill Forum Expert and all Lol..... )

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> 8 stickies dont even need scrolling to get past them







> They do on an iPad!



Currently I often have to borrow someone’s small Notebook. I have to scroll to get to the first one !!!

*But hey, who’s knocking us scrollers??*
I was often referred to as a Scroller and a Gentlemen. ( or was it something completely different they called me, I forget now  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
It is what my right index finger is  for. ( Or was that somethiing else ,
I am an avid scroller, good at it and proud of it. So is the wife, bless him

*Scrolling is healthy.* ( Like something else I will not mention , again )
*I am a Scroller and proud of it* 

*Stop getting at us scrollers*   :Mad:  :Mad: 

Lol   Lol

 :Wink: 

Fred.

----------


## xladept

At the risk of redundancy (as a teacher, my life) - we have a sticky problem here :Smilie: 

Hey Doc, what's your wrong index finger for? :Smilie:

----------


## snb

Instead of reducing the stickies one has been added today.  :Mad:

----------


## AliGW

How about one sticky post that provides links to all the others??? In other words, unstick them and link to them from a sticky post instead? Not that I am particularly perturbed by them ...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I had not considered the left Finger option, silly really , that has some potential I guess.

A sticky Forum , or those stickies incorporated into something like a Notice Board  Sub Forum, with some routing there, at least initially , along the line of what Ali said could also be a possibility.

It could incorporate 
_ Rules , 

_ lots of workarounds to get over the continuing never ending Forum problems, many of which members have very nicely presented in Threads in various places. ( Attachments, vanishing text on Editing, Long loading times,  certain text crashing the software, things to avoid to  being logged out frequently,  etc.. etc... etc...   The Forum has a Fun characteristic with many things seemingly not working.  but some in the meantime are circum navigable  if that is the correct word.. 

_ Could also include a Thread giving very clear instructions on presenting a good Screenshot

Certainly some consolidation of many good efforts by Members at overcoming Forum problems could be useful somewhere.

_................
Some members have got in the habit of starting the day by looking at Unanswered Threads. One could possibly expect one could get into the habit of checking the Notice Board Forum at the start of the day, whilst performing a bit of Finger gymnastics to warm for the Keyboard Marathon, right Finger , then Left.... etc.

----------


## AliGW

Alan - not sure what your message about scrolling was about. Perhaps you'd like to enlighten me? Scrolling doesn't bother me, even on the iPad, but it obviously bothers you. I was just trying to suggest a solution that might solve the problem for you.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ..... Scrolling doesn't bother me, even on the iPad, but it obviously bothers you......



 :Confused: 
See Post #13
I am a keen Scroller!
doesn't bother me at all
 :Smilie: 
Thanks for supporting us Scrollers. All* Power* to us

*EDIT:   Just need to scroll back a bit*   Lol...    :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## AliGW

Never mind - it was what you typed when you kindly gave me some rep for one of my responses that I didn't quite understand!

----------


## snb

Why isn't EF'management' reading this thread ?
Why don't they react to given feedback ?
Have they nothing to say on this topic ?
What version of Excel do they use ?

----------


## JBeaucaire

> Probably no longer relevant...
> 7.  EF fatal error
> 8. EF got attacked




Agreed.  These two threads have been unstickied.

All the rest serve the intended purpose of stickies.   Thanks all.

----------


## snb

I think the advertisement for commercial servicees should be as a 'sticky' in every subforum where visitors can ask questions.
I think every visitor of the water cooler is already aware of the commercial services this forum suggests to deliver.

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'll speak with management to see if a single sticky can be reflected in multiple forums.  Good idea.

----------


## JBeaucaire

The Tech Team  added this idea to their custom features wish list and let us know if they can find a way to provide access to a single sticky across multiple subforums.

----------


## snb

But they should prioritize the redirecting to the malicious: 46.4.37.80

referring to

static.80.37.4.46.clients.your-server.de

----------

